# 2020.05.31 - Thunderstorm in Oleiros



## windchill (7 Jun 2020 às 17:22)

Deixo-vos um vídeo que eu editei de alguns registos da trovoada em Oleiros, há precisamente 1 semana atrás, numa saída para stormchasing que fiz na companhia da minha mana @rafathunderstorm 
Para além das excelentes memórias eternizadas nestas imagens, este vídeo também é uma representativa amostra de um estilo de vida que adoro e com o qual mais me identifico.... fazer stormchasing, viajar e apreciar as belíssimas serras e paisagens do nosso país. O tema musical que escolhi para acompanhar o vídeo, penso que se enquadra perfeitamente em todo este ambiente... espero que gostem! ️


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jun 2020 às 18:18)

No minuto 00:45 acho que topei a tua irmã @rafathunderstorm... Quem diria! 
Ah, e no minuto 02:58 aparece uma ótima paisagem, com uma belíssima vista para a Serra de São Mamede do lado direito e a cidade de Castelo Branco do lado esquerdo. 

Um vídeo espetacular, amigo @windchill.


----------



## windchill (7 Jun 2020 às 19:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> No minuto 00:45 acho que topei a tua irmã @rafathunderstorm... Quem diria!
> Ah, e no minuto 02:58 aparece uma ótima paisagem, com uma belíssima vista para a Serra de São Mamede do lado direito e a cidade de Castelo Branco do lado esquerdo.
> 
> Um vídeo espetacular, amigo @windchill.


Obrigado


----------



## RStorm (7 Jun 2020 às 19:54)

windchill disse:


> Deixo-vos um vídeo que eu editei de alguns registos da trovoada em Oleiros, há precisamente 1 semana atrás, numa saída para stormchasing que fiz na companhia da minha mana @rafathunderstorm
> Para além das excelentes memórias eternizadas nestas imagens, este vídeo também é uma representativa amostra de um estilo de vida que adoro e com o qual mais me identifico.... fazer stormchasing, viajar e apreciar as belíssimas serras e paisagens do nosso país. O tema musical que escolhi para acompanhar o vídeo, penso que se enquadra perfeitamente em todo este ambiente... espero que gostem! ️


Bela reportagem, como sempre 

Só uma curiosidade, que serra é aquela onde tirou as últimas fotos? Fica em que zona de Oleiros? 
E já agora não sabia que vocês eram irmãos  Uma dupla meteolouca, sem dúvida


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jun 2020 às 20:48)

RStorm disse:


> Só uma curiosidade, que serra é aquela onde tirou as últimas fotos? Fica em que zona de Oleiros?


Pelo facto de não haver nenhuma serra em frente e pelo facto de estarem aerogeradores ao lado, diria que é o Miradouro das Corgas. Mas não tenho a certeza total disso...


----------



## windchill (7 Jun 2020 às 21:08)

RStorm disse:


> Bela reportagem, como sempre
> 
> Só uma curiosidade, que serra é aquela onde tirou as últimas fotos? Fica em que zona de Oleiros?
> E já agora não sabia que vocês eram irmãos Uma dupla meteolouca, sem dúvida





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Pelo facto de não haver nenhuma serra em frente e pelo facto de estarem aerogeradores ao lado, diria que é o Miradouro das Corgas. Mas não tenho a certeza total disso...



Obrigado @RStorm  
Na verdade, eu e a @rafathunderstorm não somos irmãos de sangue, mas somos super manos das trovoadas, uma dupla infernal sem dúvida!!  

@RStorm e @"Charneca" Mundial , quanto à serra que aparece no final com as torres eólicas, é o lado sul da Serra do Muradal, que faz divisão dos concelhos de Oleiros e Castelo Branco, um local de enorme beleza e um belo spot para fotografar!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2020 às 22:48)

Fabuloso! Parabéns pela "loucura", estas reportagens são também um presente inestimável para nós todos! Obrigado!


----------



## windchill (7 Jun 2020 às 23:26)

StormRic disse:


> Fabuloso! Parabéns pela "loucura", estas reportagens são também um presente inestimável para nós todos! Obrigado!


Venham mais dias assim!


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2020 às 09:23)

windchill disse:


> Venham mais dias assim!


 
Que vídeo espectacular!   
Ainda por cima manos, 5 estrelas!   
A música do vídeo também é boa!


----------



## RStorm (8 Jun 2020 às 12:00)

windchill disse:


> Obrigado @RStorm
> Na verdade, eu e a @rafathunderstorm não somos irmãos de sangue, mas somos super manos das trovoadas, uma dupla infernal sem dúvida!!
> 
> @RStorm e @"Charneca" Mundial , quanto à serra que aparece no final com as torres eólicas, é o lado sul da Serra do Muradal, que faz divisão dos concelhos de Oleiros e Castelo Branco, um local de enorme beleza e um belo spot para fotografar!


Ah ok, eu pensava que vocês eram irmãos de sangue  Desculpa mas não sabia...

Serra do Muradal... desconheço totalmente, essa pelos vistos fica para a zona leste, a minha zona é oeste, Serra dos alvéolos já na fronteira com o concelho da sertã.
Um dia mais tarde, hei-de fazer uma visita


----------

